# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Stress reduceren door suppletie van DHEA

## hybride

Beste mensen,
In enkele andere threads heb ik reeds geschreven dat ik na 15 jaar AD gebruik steeds op zoek ben geweest naar een alternatief. Na diverse afbouwpogingen van AD kwamen klachten als angst, slapeloosheid en 'een algeheel wankel gevoel' steeds terug. Toch kreeg ik steeds meer aversie om weer opnieuw met AD te beginnen, omdat het de oorzaak niet echt wegneemt. Aangezien mijn klachten altijd gepaard lijken te gaan met een hoge lichamelijke stress (niet kunnen ontspannen) ben ik me gaan verdiepen in Cortisol, het stresshormoon. De volgende link bracht me op het spoor om suppletie van het hormoon DHEA te proberen om inwendige stress te reduceren en daarmee samenhangende klachten te reduceren. Hoge lichamelijke stress (teveel productie van Cortisol) kan namelijk ook een lichamelijke oorzaak hebben. DHEA is voornamelijk de 'rem' van Cortisol. Aanmaak van DHEA productie neemt af naarmate we ouder worden. DHEA wordt daarom ook wel het 'anti aging' hormoon genoemd.
http://www.aconavena.nl/nieuwsbrief%20adaptogenen.html

Het werkt bij mij miraculeus goed. Zelfs zo goed, dat het lijkt of ik hiermee zonder AD mijn klachten kan reduceren tot een acceptabel niveau. Dit wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat dit voor anderen ook geldt, maar wellicht is het het proberen waard als aan klachten een hoge lichamelijke stress ten grondslag ligt. Met deze thread zou ik graag ervaringen delen met mensen die het hebben gebruikt of misschien ook willen/gaan proberen. 

Over Cortisol irt depressies, angst en slapeloosheid is redelijk wat literatuur te vinden via google. Jaren geleden is er al een subtype depressie benoemd op basis van een 'stress syndroom'. Het wordt SECA subtype depressie genoemd. Depressie klachten als gevolg van een continu verhoogde cortisol circulatie in het lichaam. Er wordt onderzoek naar gedaan, maar het lijkt nog wat in de kinderschoenen te staan.

LET OP: DHEA is in Nederland alleen te verkrijgen via de huisarts. In Amerika is het wel vrij verkrijgbaar. Dit heeft ermee te maken dat DHEA ook de Testoteron productie stimuleert. Goed voor het libido, maar volgens de literatuur kan het problemen geven bij mannen die gevoelig zijn voor prostaat aandoeningen. Over het algemeen lees je dat tot 50mg per dag geen kwaad kan voor mannen en 25 mg voor vrouwen. Gebruik van DHEA bespreek je dus het best eerst met de Huisarts.

----------


## mx1

Dag Hybride,

ik heb alvast "DHEA" besteld bij "iHerb" in Amerika. 
Volgens mijn psychiater heeft hij over dit product ook al vele positieve
dingen gehoord.
Ik hoop dat het voor mij ook werkt!!!

Vele groetjes,
MX1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hybride,
Fijn dat DHEA voor jou werkt om je beter te voelen zonder AD's!

@ mx1,
Hopelijk werkt het voor jou ook!
Scheelt dat je psychiater er goede positieve dingen over heeft gehoort...

----------

